# Established D&D/D20 game seeking 2 new players, Seattle area



## Ezrael (Jul 19, 2003)

As always happens, life has made it so that we're losing two players from our weekly game. While we'll miss both of them, we do want to keep playing, and so we're looking for one or two gamers in the Seattle area (two of our remaining players live in Seattle or the Seattle Metro area, while the other two are closer to Tacoma, and so we'll probably alternate playing in Seattle or Tacoma...meaning that anywhere in-between those two areas would be ideal)

We've been playing together for about a year now, and we're a pretty eclectic mix of styles and personalities. We like serious roleplayers but we're willing to get fairly involved in combat and we don't shy away from humor. At present we're planning a reboot to the campaigns (we alternate DM's, and if you're just dying to DM with a group, we can talk) possibly to include 3.5's changes if they work for us.

I guess that's it. Contact info's easy enough: email me at ezrael@onebox.com if you're interested. We don't demand encyclopedic knowledge of the rules (mainly because we don't have that kind of knowledge, either)


----------



## Ezrael (Jul 22, 2003)

The vile and dreaded *bump* crawled forth from its lair.


----------



## Ketjak (Aug 17, 2003)

*When & where do you play?*

I might not be able to make it, but I've got about eight players, some of whom might have some time.

When & where do you play?

We play in Everett every other Saturday (next week is our ON week); my players come from all over, Seattle to Renton.

- Ket


----------



## Ezrael (Aug 17, 2003)

Right now we're playing every Saturday from about 7 to midnight or so. We're alternating between Renton and Kirkland, I think. Tonight we just got done playing Arcana Unearthed for the first time, and it seemed to go well for us...we could certainly use another couple of players, though. If you or any of yours would like to give us a try, we're open.


----------

